# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin anh em trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ với ạ! E đang cần file cắt cnc như hình ạ

## phat.qcmv

help me!!

----------


## Mr.L

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sm...8CaIiUlV4BFnTp
gửi anh chúc anh vui vẻ

----------


## phat.qcmv

> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sm...8CaIiUlV4BFnTp
> gửi anh chúc anh vui vẻ


dạ vâng. em cảm ơn anh nhiều.
chúc anh một ngày vui vẻ.

----------

